

Strata 2014 Conference - Making Data Work: Slides and Videos (strataconf.com) - baldeagle
http://strataconf.com/strata2014/public/schedule/proceedings

======
baldeagle
I was excited by John Foreman's dissection of 'Data Science' into a series of
Excel lessons.

